
The uncomfortable state of being Asian in tech - triketora
https://medium.com/little-thoughts/the-uncomfortable-state-of-being-asian-in-tech-ab7db446c55b#.r9uxei579
======
kelukelugames
I feel conflicted. This is something Asians, particular East Asians, need to
be more active in, but this is poorly written. It's hard to follow and doesn't
say anything. Maybe if more Asians write more on this topic then we will get
better at it.

------
noname123
I don't necessarily think we need to have a discussion about being Asian in
technology.

I appreciate how attractive a conversation can be and/or a Asian American
forum or movement that discusses Asian American issues etc.

However, in my personal experiences, those conversations unfortunately don't
go anywhere; mainly because we are not part of the protected class (nothing
against under-represented minorities, I actually support affirmative action in
tech and education; but Asians don't get the same advantages conferred
unfortunately and it is futile and dishonest for us to try to get them IMHO).

Also like the author said, Asian experiences are very diverse. Priscilla Chan
(Mark Zuckerburg's wife) for instance would have a very different experience
than say a first-generation Chinese female software engineer working for
Facebook (Asian American female issues, "Asian Fetish"; "Joy Luck Club"
pressure from traditional parents to still toe the line of an filial
daughter), and also a different experience to a 2nd-generation Korean male
project manager (Asian American male issues, bamboo-ceiling, being perceived
as a work-bee and docile in professional and social settings).

The most successful Asians I respect and try to learn from have dedication and
commitment to a higher goal. I respect highly a short Vietnamese guy who have
forgone a high-paying medical specialty to toil in pediatrics but he loves it;
he also found love in a FOB plain jane but also loves her too. The pure joy
and happiness he partakes in life is a refreshing contrast to other neurotic
Asians I know in extremely high paying jobs and/or partaking in the yuppie
urban lifestyle.

I think we can learn from and even internalize the spirit of the American
civil rights leaders. But we have to "affect change" through our work and
remain humble instead of "dialogue" and "forums" that sometimes turn into a
narcissistic navel-gazing. I think ironically, the traditional Asian values
are quite American, in the traditional self-effacing American puritans or the
Mid-West kind of way that made this country great.

~~~
kelukelugames
1) Asians are a protected class. We are a legally protected class. There is a
difference between affirmative action and protection against discrimination.

2) Sure, you and I have our anecdotes, but there are systemic disadvantages
against Asians in the tech industry. Remain humble and stay quiet? That's some
Uncle Chen BS.

